# Zero to Hero Swole to Strong PL Loganomics



## Hero Swole (Oct 22, 2013)

1rm bp 295 dl 515(straps) sq 425 (rock bottom)
No wraps or belt

Monday
I dont feel really dead compared to my bb hardcore workouts. Not much of a pump. Squats felt maybe a little heavy so i began to bounce a bit of the bottom giving me a bit more explosiveness. Everything tight and controlled though. After the squats i waas supposed to bench but all the benches where taken. So i waited for 5 minutes got on the step mill to keep warm for about 5 minutes and then decided to hit the ggodmornings until one of the benches cleared. I got up to 225lb on the good mornings easy. Then i went finished with the bench press and got up to 60lb with the dumbell flys. After that i saw an awkward blonde girl doing cardio at the court joined her. It was fun but she didnt hive me her phone number she said she has a bf and it would be awkward if she gave me her phone nimber. Lol

Anyways, I feel that i spent too much time in the gym i feel. It was close to 2 hours. 

Questions
I have a very strong lower back wonder if i could switch from goodmorning to romanian deadlifts?

How much resting time do you guys take?for me it was pretty much around 1 to 3 minutes. On the main lifts. Im a bit impatient but i understand that you gotta keep that work load at the right percentages.

Improvements Needed:
Improve my Bp arch and drive, flaring my elbows at the top of the lift amd locking out completely. 

Routine:


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice looking log, Hero! I'll defer to the comp powerlifters for a definitive response but IME 1-3 mins rest when focusing on the Big Three for PL is right on the money.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 22, 2013)

I use 3 min rest between all sets.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 22, 2013)

Take 20 min breaks in between sets, eat a poptart then do another set....powerlifting life style is no joke


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 22, 2013)

Diet:
Pretty much bb diet less protein 60g per meal. with more bad and good fats.

Cycle:
1500 test
100 anavar


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 22, 2013)

Other supplements:
Baby aspirin
Cialis 10mg
Metamucil 4 tea spoons a day


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 22, 2013)

Too elaborate on the diet. 
60g carbs
60g protein
All kinds of fats

5meals a day


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 23, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Take 20 min breaks in between sets, eat a poptart then do another set....powerlifting life style is no joke



Whoa, whoa, WHOA! You only eat ONE poptart in between sets? You'll never make the podium with that half-assed commitment...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 23, 2013)

Hero- under two hours and no whining and complaining means one thing. You're 1RM's aren't accurate. Add 20lbs to squat and dead, 15 to bench and recalculate.


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 25, 2013)

Deadlift to the knees looks silly dafuq. Anyways, they felt awkward at first had to adjust my form. I kind of got used to them.

I did deadlift from the pins instead of boxes. I was quite slow of the pins.

Found four squared planks of wood in my gym. If i pair them theyre are probably 4in. Ill do them next time. Itwas pretty brutal my forearms, hands and back especially traps are very sore.

My shoulders where taking a bit of punishment when i started doing dips. Have in mind they were pretty sore.

Dips went up to 115 lb for 5
Incline bench 205 for 5
Lunges 275 lb for 5

Summary:
Deadlufting up to knees looks silly. Had to sink my butt deeper and push my hips back more than usual. So i wouldnt kill my lower back and my back rounded a bit on some of the heavier lifts.

First time deaflifting of pins. I was slow at the start of the lift.


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 25, 2013)

Dang i gotta proofread this sheet lmao


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 25, 2013)

Just FYI you should pause the deadlift to the knees at the top. Not for a 3 count or anything, but a complete stop. Then back down. Did you see my post above? You need to add weight to the 1RM's


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just FYI you should pause the deadlift to the knees at the top. Not for a 3 count or anything, but a complete stop. Then back down. Did you see my post above? You need to add weight to the 1RM's



Deadlifts and squats felt heavy as **** they are fine. Ill add 5lbs to my bench. I know for sure i cant press 305 let alone 315. I could only lift the bar up for like 5 inches when i tried 305.

This session definately was hard. I even feel like my nervous system took a whooping. If that makes sense lol.


----------



## Azog (Oct 25, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> Deadlifts and squats felt heavy as **** they are fine. Ill add 5lbs to my bench. I know for sure i cant press 305 let alone 315. I could only lift the bar up for like 5 inches when i tried 305.
> 
> This session definately was hard. I even feel like my nervous system took a whooping. If that makes sense lol.



Makes total sense. I used to shake like a leaf after a gnarly oly lifting training session. Could be low blood sugar too? Still happens to me sometimes after I kill squats or deads.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 25, 2013)

Eating between sets helps. I like Graham crackers or a protein shake mixed with gatorade. 

Your nervous system is fine. You just need food


----------



## Georgia (Oct 25, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Whoa, whoa, WHOA! You only eat ONE poptart in between sets? You'll never make the podium with that half-assed commitment...



If you don't eat at least the whole pack you'll never amount to anything.


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 21, 2013)

tested 1rm this week: 315 bp / 455 squats

went bit below parallel/parallel on the 455 squat i def could have gone rock bottom but i went from a 405 for 1 straight to 455 (bit of a gamble) had no spotter and it was my second time moving 405 plus weight.

my experience with the program:
I love me some sheiko! def going to stick with him. i substituted seated good mornings for stiff leg dead lift, push ups for over head press and front squats for box squat. 

current stats. 230lb just as lean as when i started

cycle:
started with 1500 test finished with 1000 the cycle was approximately 8 weeks. And the first four i trained for bb.

*QUESTIONS*

Whats next i feel like doing another sheiko should id a diferent sheiko program or stick with s29?

How big can i get with power lifting id like to reach 250 at least should i switch to a wendlers 531 bb programs or do bb for a while and come back to pl or do 6 months for pl and 6 months for bb?

I love training for pl more than i do for bb but i def want to get bigger what do i do?

complaints about the program:
godamnnnnn i spend like 2 to 2 1/2  hours in the gym for a workout dafuq are all pl programs this?


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 21, 2013)

going to hit deadlifts tomorrow im shooting for 565


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 23, 2013)

Just hit 565 on deads. Back rounded a decent amount. Bros feedback whats up. yall left me all alone.


----------



## Hero Swole (Nov 23, 2013)

im thinking of sticking to power lifting. I might have better genetics for it. lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 23, 2013)

We tend to train for longer periods in PL. Get used to it.  531 might be a good jump. Or Cube method. 

Nice job on the PR.


----------



## regular (Nov 23, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Eating between sets helps. I like Graham crackers or a protein shake mixed with gatorade.
> 
> Your nervous system is fine. You just need food



Try sipping on a coke between sets sometime.

The only time I ever drink soda is when I'm lifting at the gym. The simple carbs in coke will give you the energy to keep the intensity high. People give me looks sometimes but they don't realize I'm not at the gym to stop being fat I'm at the gym to grow and move heavy ass weight.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 23, 2013)

regular said:


> The only time I ever drink soda is when I'm lifting at the gym. The simple carbs in cike will give you the energy to keep the intensity high. People give me looks sometimes but they don't realize I'm not at the gym to stop being fat I'm at the gym to grow.



Gotta get me some of the cike!


----------



## regular (Nov 23, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Gotta get me some of the cike!










Oh here we go again, SFG coming through to bust my balls. Fist I'm a giant  puss for not eating my potato skin on a 2.5lb plate of food. Now I'm  drinking cike in the gym and SFG wants in? NO CIKE 4 U!


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 23, 2013)

Curious where did you get the spreadsheet?


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 23, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> tested 1rm this week: 315 bp / 455 squats
> 
> went bit below parallel/parallel on the 455 squat i def could have gone rock bottom but i went from a 405 for 1 straight to 455 (bit of a gamble) had no spotter and it was my second time moving 405 plus weight.
> 
> ...



I don't powerlift and I'm in the gym for about 90 - 120 minutes depending on my mood. No cardio.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 24, 2013)

Man great job on the prs . 
I use 5/3/1 and I feel its the best for me cause its simple. 
I have Wendlers app on my phone and it keeps track of everything for me. You should read his book first.


----------

